# Low Ph



## panther (Aug 12, 2008)

one of the piranahs i have in my 55 gallon tank both eyes are cloudy and i took water sample to get tested and found out from test that the ph was way low on the chart and pesrson at pet stor told me that the fish cloudy eyes were probally caused by the low ph and recomended that i get this stuff to make the water go to normal range and all of the other test were normal and i've had problems with the ph bdfore being either too hogh or too low but i thought i had the problem taken care of but i guess not in case it makes a difference or anyone needs to know i have a whisper 60 for filtration it has 2 filters on it. so does anyone know if the low ph can cause the cloudy eye problem or not and do i need a different kind of filtration that would work better or not i have 3 piranahs in the 55 gallon tank also the people at pet store said that i should only do water change once a month instead of once a week .


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

panther said:


> one of the piranahs i have in my 55 gallon tank both eyes are cloudy and i took water sample to get tested and found out from test that the ph was way low on the chart and pesrson at pet stor told me that the fish cloudy eyes were probally caused by the low ph and recomended that i get this stuff to make the water go to normal range and all of the other test were normal and i've had problems with the ph bdfore being either too hogh or too low but i thought i had the problem taken care of but i guess not in case it makes a difference or anyone needs to know i have a whisper 60 for filtration it has 2 filters on it. so does anyone know if the low ph can cause the cloudy eye problem or not and do i need a different kind of filtration that would work better or not i have 3 piranahs in the 55 gallon tank also the people at pet store said that i should only do water change once a month instead of once a week .


Well first off the ph of a stocked tank should should never be changed too suddenly If really needed you should buffer the water very slowly over the coarse of a few days/weeks using natural ways, never chemicals. A stable PH is whats important..The pet store is not correct, By doing frequent small water changes it keeps the water diluted and stable. The key words are "frequent and small" like a 5 or 10 percent every other day, until a balance is created then you can just go with a 25 percent a week after that 



 . Get yourself a liquid test kit for ammonia,nitrites,nitrates if you do not have already one..and test the levels of ammonia cause cloudy white eyes are a sign of ammonia burn..Im thinking since your PH is low your good bacteria cannot grow and reproduce fast enough and due to the constant die off and regrowth of the bacteria it cannot keep up with the bioload and when a build up takes place it can stress the bacteria even more..like i said WC "frequent and small" dechlorinated and once you can get that ph stable your bio system should improve..add a moving bed filter they are super simple to make and effective..peace


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Pet stores are idiots. Water change as necessary.


----------



## panther (Aug 12, 2008)

panther said:


> one of the piranahs i have in my 55 gallon tank both eyes are cloudy and i took water sample to get tested and found out from test that the ph was way low on the chart and pesrson at pet stor told me that the fish cloudy eyes were probally caused by the low ph and recomended that i get this stuff to make the water go to normal range and all of the other test were normal and i've had problems with the ph bdfore being either too hogh or too low but i thought i had the problem taken care of but i guess not in case it makes a difference or anyone needs to know i have a whisper 60 for filtration it has 2 filters on it. so does anyone know if the low ph can cause the cloudy eye problem or not and do i need a different kind of filtration that would work better or not i have 3 piranahs in the 55 gallon tank also the people at pet store said that i should only do water change once a month instead of once a week .


----------



## panther (Aug 12, 2008)

im still having problems with low ph i've tried doing water changes and i tried stuff that's supposed to regulate the water to the normal ph range i tried using it 3 different times over a 3 week period but it only helped a little then ph went right back down again .so i tried getting tap water tested that i use when i do water changes and the tap water is at the normal ph range so im at a loss as what's causing low ph problem and how to fix it so if anyone here might know what's causing low ph and how to fix it let me know. thanks


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

whats the numbers?


----------



## norgebball (Nov 14, 2011)

-25% water change
-make sure same temperature water change
-make sure you use water conditioner
-make sure ph of water is roughly same as in tank
-raise water temperature to 82
-add some aquarium salt 1 tablespoon per 5 gal 
-ph can be between 6.2-7.5 best is 6.8, change ur ph accordingly
-are the fish stressed? maybe keep lights off for a couple days
-how often do you feed them, what do you feed?
-feed 3 days a week, feed them until full
-make sure no food left to waste in tank

PH low/high shouldn't cause your fish to have cloudy eyes, its probably infected so adding salt will help


----------



## Ontario.P.keeper (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't know how true this is but I heard soap stone can raise PH maybe try to throw a peice of that in see what happens


----------

